

Superstylin, a JS plugin to edit and save CSS in browser - jbox
http://johnboxall.github.com/superstylin/

======
mcantelon
Groovy. Where is CSS getting stored? I took a quick look at the source and saw
from YQL so mebbe that's where?

~~~
jbox
The URL of the CSS file and the contents are POST'ed as a key/val pair back to
a endpoint you specify in the configuration.

You'll need to setup a listener on your server to process the request and save
the contents to file.

